# What Are These CRITTERS?



## vangp79660 (Mar 9, 2013)

Anybody know what these little things are? They are gradually taking over my tanks! Any help to get rid of them would be great. thanks!


----------



## vnghost (Sep 21, 2012)

looks like baby snails to me


----------



## vangp79660 (Mar 9, 2013)

vnghost said:


> looks like baby snails to me


I've always thought so myself, but I haven't seen one between the looks of that and a snail...so its really confusing me. pff lol


----------



## vnghost (Sep 21, 2012)

Kinda hard to tell, are they sucking onto the glass and moving like a snail? I'm sure it's a baby snail in development 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vangp79660 (Mar 9, 2013)

vnghost said:


> Kinda hard to tell, are they sucking onto the glass and moving like a snail? I'm sure it's a baby snail in development
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yea, they're little round blob of clear membrane with a white dot in the middle. and they glide around on the glass all day long.


----------



## genocdex (Jul 16, 2012)

congrats !!!! i would say you have a pest snail.


----------



## vangp79660 (Mar 9, 2013)

genocdex said:


> congrats !!!! i would say you have a pest snail.


there are like dozens and dozens of them, is what i don't get how the can multiply so fast


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

fresh water limpet?


----------



## vangp79660 (Mar 9, 2013)

I realized they're not baby snails. I have snails in the tank too even smaller and clearly can tell the difference. I still don't know what those critters are


----------



## vangp79660 (Mar 9, 2013)

dmagerl said:


> fresh water limpet?


okay, i just looked that up an yes, i think they are limpets. a bunch of em too. gonna try to find a way to get rid of them.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

+1 on limpets if they are flat.


----------

